# 1911 fiends?



## OutsiderXD

*1911 friends?*

I own 0ne: GI 4" love it !
Who else?


----------



## raveneap

*1911*

I've got the Springfield Armory PI19132L - full size loaded - great gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have had several over the years - currently, I am w/o one. I am enjoying the 9mm ammo prices being cheaper than 45. So, may be a while before I get another.

Besides, for whatever reason, I shoot a SW99/P99 more accurately than the $1200 TRP I recently had. SO, I may not bother getting another 1911.


----------



## breech

I am down to one now. It's my favorite format but ammo prices are a bummer. I might end up trying a 9mm 1911 one of these days..


----------



## tony pasley

have 11 military issued from WW I to Vietnam 4 commerical 1911a1 and a colt double eagle which i carry daily. nothing feel as good in my hand


----------



## hberttmank

I have had at least one 1911 for the last 28 years. It is still one of my favorite guns in 45acp. Here is my Gold Cup I bought in 1980 and have customized over the years.


----------



## Vom Kriege

I own one, but it is not my favorite platform. I will be spending some cash on it to get it to where I want it though.


----------



## maverick9614

Arguably, the most influential pistol ever made and an American classic.

Here's mine:









Springer Lightweight Loaded with ALuma Grips and "Custom" grip tape job.


----------



## TGS2

I own several 1911's and it is one of my favorite platforms. They are a lot of fun to modify and carry very well.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I really would love a Nighthawk or a Springfield Professional. Before Tripp messed up my Springfield TRP, though, I didn't feel like it was as accurate as past 1911's I had owned, and the TRP was a $1200 gun. So, that kinda tempered me on 1911s too.


----------



## AirForceShooter

everybody has to have one.
It's proof you have class and style.


----------



## Porterfield

Love my 1911's; have Les Baer TRS, Kimber Raptor, and Dan Wesson PMA.


----------



## Blackhawk

Series 80 Colt Gold Cup Trophy.


----------



## michael t

I own 3 a 1941 Colt USGI shipped from factory Aug.1941
a 1972Colt Combat Commander I bought new in Denver in mar 1972
and my last is a Colt stainless 1995 Combat Commander . I picked up couple months ago Had a springer on Lay a way I walk in and saw the Commander. I will talk a good used Colt any day over a new Springfield .
I also have a Colt Mustang if you count it a mini 1911


----------



## Blkcat

Yup - Springfield GI - Has become my favorite.


----------



## skynyrd1911

Nuthin' like a pre Series II Kimber :!:


----------



## Delta Force

I have three Colt 1911's.I have a 38 Super/9mm a 10mm and a 45.


----------



## jeff55

:-D I've had about 4 of them and now down to 2, Springfield TRD and a Colt CC. I had a springfield 1911A1 and gave it to my son and a Colt Colt Officers S/S Double Eagle that I gave to my other son. I really like the Colt Combat Commander!


----------



## mcghooganhan

Again, Awesome stuff in quality photos. I have a "race jobber with all options cept light and laser, a Seecamp converted DA series 70, a Norinco, Two Colt commanders and a SA Omega 6" and Delta Elite Ultimax. Another picture project.

mcghoo


----------



## Ala Dan

Several :lol:


----------



## scooter

*My 2 cents worth*

;-) Colt combat commander and Kimber Eclipse ultra. Nothing like throwing a .45 caliber freight train at a BG :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Mystro

Howdy. First post. 8)


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. Yes, I am a fan of the 1911 pattern pistol and have been for years.









_This is an early Kimber "Clackamas" Custom that has served well over the years. (I should have had enough sense to buy two.)_









_This is a Series 70 Colt that I bought new in that decade. It was customized by Lou Williamson._









_An STI Trojan in .38 Super..._









_This is a like new Norinco I found at a fair price. It is pretty much "home tinkered" but has never missed a lick. I did have a gunsmith install the fixed sights and reblue the slide._









_This is a "home built" Caspian .45 ACP Long Slide. It has a Kart EZ-fit bbl and has proven itself both accurate and reliable. Only handtools were used; no dremel other than to polish the inside of the dust cover._









_Gunsmith, Lou Williamson, did this Colt slide/Caspian frame/Kart bbl gun for me in the mid-80's. It's run fine for decades._









_...a second "home build" but in the 5" version._









_STI 9mm Trojan Long Slide..._

Best.


----------



## Mystro

Nice rack of 1911s there Stephen,

I just picked up a Combat Commander, high polish blued. It looks to be close to original. GI sights rubber grips, 7 rd mag, short trigger, 95% barrell, and all parts work! It does need a trigger job though, And I may need to slather some International Orange on the front sights so I can see them!

I'm headed to the gun show tomorrow to try to fing some factory 7 rd polished blue mags.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello, sir, and good luck with your Combat Commander.

Thanks for the kind words.

Best.


----------



## hberttmank

Nice collection of 1911s, Stephen. I would like to have a 1911 in 9mm, what can you tell me about the STI?


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. My 9mm Trojan Long Slide is an earlier one and has the flatter front grip strap than the more rounded ones on current guns. The pistol has a one-piece feed ramp and a trigger that I would estimate at about 4-lbs, perhaps a tiny bit less, but it breaks cleanly with no creep.

The pistol has never malfunctioned with +P ammunition, but on occassion the slide will fail to lock back when using standard pressure loads. I _think_ these come with 10 or 11-lb recoil springs (Don't remember for sure), and a friend having the same problem went with a recoil spring 1-lb lighter in his long side and the failure-to-lock-back after the last shot went away.

As I normally shoot warmer loads in this one, my recoil spring was not reduced.

The pistol has never, ever failed to feed, extract, or eject with a wide variety of handloaded JHP's, usually Hornady 124-gr. XTP's loaded to about 1240 to 1260 ft/sec.

To me, felt recoil from any 9mm in a service size pistol is not "bad" at all, but it is very, very reduced in this pistol. When firing quick repeat shots, the sights hardly seem to move in recoil.

Accuracy is superb and well beyond what I can do off-hand in the field. I own a SIG P210, a handgun usually given great honors for accuracy, and it truly is, but whether the STI is as accurate or just easier for me to shoot well, I don't know; I shoot the STI Trojan Long Slide better than I do the P210.

On a good day and from a rest, groups from the Trojan with selected loads 
usually go into about 1 1/2". On an average day, they hit about 2 to 2 1/2"; I'm sure it is me.

The chamber is very well supported and I guess if a person wanted to hotrod 9mm, this might be a good choice. I do shoot warmish loads, but nothing in the "nuclear" range.









_These 5-shot groups were fired with the STI Trojan at 15 yards. They were done with me seated, with my wrists braced, and in slow fire._









_This 25 yard 9-shot group was fired seated, wrists braced, and in slow fire using Winchester USA 115-gr. ball._









_This is what my 9mm Trojan is "fed" most of the time. It's a heck of a good small game load and one that's proven accurate in a number of my 9mm pistols._

The "STIppling" or scallop-like cuts on the front slide do offer a bit more purchase than plain steel, but to me not as much as either vertical grooves (ala Gold Cup) or checkering.

Best.


----------



## Richard

*Norinco 1911A1s*

#1 'riinco setup for pins and targets:








#2 'rinco setup for carry:


----------



## Zerwas

I own a few 1911's:

This first one is my pride and joy an SVI widebody I used to take the Minnesota section title last year in the limited class. It is currently off to Tripp research to have a hard chrome finish applied to the stainless steel.










This pistol is one of my favorite carry pieces. It is a Springfield TRP Professional.










The last one for display is my S_I open gun. I was able to make master class with it this spring (USPSA sport)










It's hard to really have an overall favorite. They all serve their purpose and they do it well.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My Ultra-Compact Mil-Spec Springfield


----------



## Dragon

I have a Kimber Pro Carry and a 70 series Colt Government Model. Gotta love the 1911's.


----------



## Mystro

Yes, I own several 1911s. All Colts save for a Kimber.
Here is the latest addition.
Series 80 MK IV Combat Commander. African Ivory panels over Pierce wraparounds. 
Box stock otherwise.








8)


----------



## qballhk40

*I have 2*

A Colt NRM Commander and a Springfield LW Champion


----------



## Baldy

I got one and the boss's got one.
Mine is S&W a 1911 .45 scandium PD with a 41/4" barrel.








1911 S&W .45 SS with 5" barrel. The bosses target and home defence gun.








Between the two guns we got over 4000rds with only one failure. I run all kinds of ammo through them as I reload my own. Good guns.http://www.handgunforum.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=40513
Reply With Quote


----------



## john doe.

Not one for me yet. I'm happy with my G23 but hope to get a 1911 someday.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I have 4, 2 colts and 2 kimbers.







Kimber TLE II for daily carry.







Colt Series 80 Gold Cup Trophy back up wadgun







Colt Series 70 Government primary wadgun

I also have a Kimber Custom Target II no pics yet


----------



## 2400

Here's my carry gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clyde

Guilty - have a few in the house.

Colts, Kimbers, STI, Wilson

9mm/38Super, 45ACP, 40 S&W, 10MM


Hooked :smt1099


----------



## J.R.

I've got 2 Springfield (champion) 4"bbl and my ccw Colt Officer's 3 1/2"bbl







Randall


----------



## waterburybob

I have "a few". I really like the 1911 platform.


----------



## screwman

Yep, I own more than one. I'm an addict. Holsters and mags too.

Mike


----------



## martial_field

breech said:


> I am down to one now. It's my favorite format but ammo prices are a bummer. I might end up trying a 9mm 1911 one of these days..


I have a Para 18/9. Very nice gun, most accurate gun I own and the recoil feels like a hot .22. 18 round mags make for a lot of firepower.


----------



## Barry in IN

Yep, got a few.


----------



## Coldfire

Where's the option "No, but plan on getting one"?


----------



## 9x19

I have one 1911... my Dad's USGI Colt:









Then I have a couple modern clones, my Kimber Target II in 9mm with second barrel in .38 super:









...and my Kimber Rimfire Target II in .17HMR with second upper in .22 LR:


----------



## gene

Have a kimber grand rapptor-colt LW commander love my 1911.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Saving for one of these...










Nighthawk GRP Recon w/o Laser


----------



## milquetoast

*1911 Fiends*

Let's see --- currently:
- Colt Ser. 70 with S&W sights (built in 1977, before there were low profile Bo-Mars
- Kimber Classic Stainless Target
- Kimber Classic, most of the blue worn off, bought for sentimental value from the widow of a dear friend and shooting buddy who died suddenly at a young age
- Colt LW Commander, NP3
- Colt Commander slide on Officers frame
- Springfield Compact
- Detonics (the small one with the goofy forward-mounted rear sight)
- Para Ordnance P14
- Para Ordnance P13


----------



## txpete

down to just one now.series 70
it feeds everything I have loaded up. 
pete


----------



## tex45acp

I have a few that I am proud of:

Wilson CQB









My favorite and main CCW......a Wilson Professional









A Springfield GI WWII Champion slightly modified


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice guns


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Yes I own several.....:smt033


----------



## flyfish

There is nothing that compares to the 1911 for me. I am new to 1911's and maybe the honeymoon isn't over yet. The history and the possibilties are the attraction. I have 22 firearms so I do have something to compare to. If you want to shoot cheap get out your .22. Otherwise reload or ammo costs be dammed!:smt1099


----------



## DRAEGER

Own several with the Taurus PT1911 being my favorite.


----------



## ReeseBN38416

I have a couple: my grandfather's Gov't Model Colt (ca 1918) and my Kimber Stainless II. 

When I was shopping for a new pistol I tried a bunch: Glock, Springfield XD, Witness. The Kimber was the only one that SCREAMED at me to take it home. 

I am looking forward to adding a Colt Combat Commander to the stable.


----------



## kgraber

I have 4. Kimber Custom II, Kimber Pro Carry II, Sig GSR and this Springfield Milspec that I just picked up and will be doing more work to:


----------



## kgraber

Dammit, got number 5 on the way now. Looking for #6. Anyone know who makes a blued 1911 in 9mm?


----------



## Texasdoc

Kimber Pro Carry 2 in 45 ACP

Doc


----------



## TalonArms_R

SW1911 with Caspian rail and thumb sheild welded on. I also added a magwell and had that machined for a lanyard.



















Colt CCO. The slide is stainless, but I had Walter Birdsong give it a Black T treatment. I also added Trijicon night sights and Crimson Trace laser grips (not shown, obviously!)



















STI 2011 4.15 Tactical in 9mm


----------



## Theprofessor

Who dont own a 1911?


----------



## VegasEgo

*3*

I own 3 1911s

my first one is a Kimber Tactical Custom Pro II



Second on is my CCW, Springer Micro Compact



3rd Colt Lightweight Commander. (which is the middle one)


----------



## JimmySays

Colt and Para and a Llama mark III .380 I almost forgot about. Nothing compares to a 1911,period. I have 23 pistols and I love my Glocks, my Rugers, S&W's, Sig and all the rest. But they ain't no 1911.


----------



## drummin man 627

*No 1911...yet.*

I had to vote "no". We need another choice' "not yet". I wanted a 1911, but figured I should get a 9mm first. There is one still on my "short" list. I don't know which one, but every gunny should have at least one. :smt1099


----------



## dlb

Only 1 for know Colt defender lightwieght. But will be adding more soon.:smt1099 Make that 2 I just picked up a Kimber Ten II Pro.


----------



## Loadmaster

I have a Sig Revolution XO.


----------



## 03k64

I was not a 1911 fan when I got my Springfield Loaded. I just felt that everyone needed one in their collection. The SA had a heavy trigger with tons of creep and shot low. A trip back to SA for new sights and a trigger job and I was hooked. I now own a Nighthawk Talon along with the SA and I'm looking to add more.


----------



## js

drummin man 627 said:


> We need another choice' "not yet".


Done! :smt023


----------



## easher

*Taurus PT 1911 ROCKS!!!!!!!*

I have owned many, built 1, and carried 1911's for over 15 years.
The best bang for the buck in a 1911 is with out a doubt the Taurus PT1911.
Get one and you will kick yourself for spending $1000.00+ on a 1911 from anyone but a full custom house.
This gun is very well put together, reliable, and more accurate than many guns costing 3x as much.:smt023


----------



## drummin man 627

js Thanx. Now all I have to do is come up with the money and make the choice. Hmmmm


----------



## bimmerbill

1 Springfield full sized
1 Norinco full sized
1 Colt 1991A1 Commander
1 Colt lightweight officers model


----------



## Airedale

I have a Baer Concept II, an Ed Brown Kobra Carry, a Kimber Combat Carry, a Colt Commander in .38 Super and the most fun-an RIA Gov't in .38 Super.

But I'm really a wheelgunner at heart.

Dave


----------



## Old Padawan

*3 Going On 4*

I have 2 Colt Combat Commanders and 1 Parts gun in 5" 9mm. I have my eye on a series 70 5" .45 from a guy ere at work. I hope to stop soon, but I still dont have a 3- 3.5, or 6 inch.


----------



## K Bob

Springfield 1911A1 I named her Lucille anything that looks this good just has to be named Lucille. "Cool Hand Luke"


----------



## bac1023

17 for me.


----------



## ki4dmh

I don't currently have one but I hope to one day down the road.
Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Got two...Figure about.................................WEll..Always room for onemore 1911


----------



## LoneWolf

A para commander she's a nail driver... I actauly shoot her better then my others. But I do want to get a full size with a rail.... Oh oh and one to convert to .22 too... Oh and that new little one by para..... Okay so basically I want more then I can afford... :smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've added a couple/few more 1911's to my collection. I picked up a really nice Colt MK IV Officers, A Taurus PT1911, A Para P16. The latter being a double stack I have issues calling it a 1911 in it's truest form. I'll be adding pix to the Picture thread soon :smt1099


----------



## Joeshwa24

I have had as many as six at once but I am without one right now and honestly Im not looking to get another any time really soon... If I ever buy another it will be a Rock river Tactical or a kimber tactical...


----------



## series70guy

*Count*

I own 6 six Colt's and 3 Kimbers. I currently use a Kimber Ultra Carry for everyday carry.
Tim


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Added a RIA loaded to the family. The wife is about to kill me but I think all i need is one more..Yeah...One more should do it. I mean..I can qquit anytime I want!..I just don't want to is all. Yeah..one more will do it:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## randy racer

i need to change my vote from someday to i now own one:smt023
i bought a springfield loaded target a couple weeks ago and have over 500 rds through her now without any problems at all. this is a sweet gun that is going to have more 1911's in it's family. i plan to own a 1911 in 9mm and also want the springer throphy match 45 too.

randy


----------



## cnova

I have 3 kimber ultras. The aegis ultra 9mm and a SS ultra in .40cal and a black ultra 45. i love 1911's and i also want a 4", which is on my short list.

My boy's


----------



## nicknitro71

SA Trophy Match Long Slide

Taurus PT1911SS

BUL M-5


----------



## oak1971

Les Baer Premier 2 with 1.5" @ 50 yards package Is being crafted for me. Should come in next month. I had a Taurus PT1911 in blue that I traded in twords the Les Baer. It was nice, but I wanted a custom. Next will be a Les Baer Stinger.


----------



## Ram Rod

Not yet, but soon----and previous 1911 owner as well. This time it will be the PT1911.


----------



## Shooter_454

Here's mine and wouldnt get rid of one.

High standard 45

Rock island 38 super

83' blued springfield 45


----------



## Fred40

Just picked up one of these: (My first 1911)










Springfield _Blackened_ Loaded Target....it's had a little work done by Springfield's Custom Shop and measured 1" 5 shot group at 25 yards.


----------



## Shipwreck

I got about 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


> I got about 6 weeks ago...


Man, that thing's HUGE!

How do you fire it?

Nice looking wheels, by the way.

:smt033

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson

:anim_lol:


----------



## oak1971

Les Baer Premier 2 1.5 inch accuracy at 50 yards

I did the install on the magwell/mainspring housing.


----------



## JONSCH

its such a old fashioned gun which is slowly being phased out. the new muscle in these parts are the reliable german engineered polymers


----------



## DevilsJohnson

JONSCH said:


> its such a old fashioned gun which is slowly being phased out. the new muscle in these parts are the reliable german engineered polymers


:butthead:

Funny. For a phased out outdated waste of metal I sure see a lot of them.


----------



## JONSCH

DevilsJohnson said:


> :butthead:
> 
> Funny. For a phased out outdated waste of metal I sure see a lot of them.


its just like how a lot of people tried to hold on to their revolvers as long as they could and now they are obsolete technology for any type of job which requires a handgun. Just like revolvers they are still be around but have faded out of the forefront of handgun use.


----------



## zhurdan

JONSCH said:


> its just like how a lot of people tried to hold on to their revolvers as long as they could and now they are *obsolete technology *for any type of job which requires a handgun.


Obsolete technology? The only obsolete technology is the one that a person can no longer use with proficiency. I give you the 1911...



I would surmise that any bad guy standing in front of those .45 slugs would disagree that it is obsolete.

I also shoot the German stuff pretty well...
 (sorry about the XD9 at the end, I never got around to editing it out)

The point is, I shoot the 1911 better than I do the HK. I'm more confident with it. That in and of itself, to me and many others, means that is far from obsolete, in fact, I'd say it's the cream of the crop. Just because something is new doesn't mean it's any better. In fact, guns are built on the very same principles as their predecessors, sometimes nothing more than cosmetic differences. That's not exactly the case between 1911's and HK's when it comes to extracting and mag release, but the feed ramps, thumb safety, and basic recoil functions are all pretty much the same. As it is with most handguns.

Again, obsolete is a strong word. For the most part, I'd say that shooters become obsolete long before their firearms do, at least with quality made weapons.

Zhur


----------



## JONSCH

havent even the americans stopped using these 1911 guns in war? They are just a collectors item and target competion now. I dont even think police use them pretty much anywhere? way more jams than HK, glock,etc. you cant trust your life on them compared to what else is out here now. they had a good run though and I know alot of people still like them like alot of people like their revolvers and pickup trucks!!


----------



## zhurdan

Ohhh right... I forgot, our pick up trucks, and mullets. Goes right along with our biscuits and gravy. In fact, some special forces use the 1911's, as do SRT teams in the States. The reason the military went with 9mm was for weight to quantity of ammo ratio's as well as supply line concerns. I think it had very little to do with the fact that the 1911 was "unreliable". If it were the case, they would have chosen the HK45 during their trials, but they didn't, because it was about what I mentioned, supply line and weight to qty of ammo ratio.

I carry a gun everyday. In the winter when I wear heavier cloths, I carry the 1911, because I trust it, and it doesn't fail unless I fail to shoot it properly. I said this before on this forum, I think most failures with quality made firearms are much more atributable to the shooter than the mechanical device. But who cares, us Americans are gonna stick to the 1911 until our truck dies.

Zhur


----------



## revolvers&w

I have a Para 14-45 and Taurus pt 1911.
I enjoy everything except the ammo prices.


----------



## oak1971

The 1911 is a timeless classic. It also serves well as a modern weapon of war. No other platform can match it in terms of longevity and versitility. There are some that can perform one role or another better perhaps. But no platform I know of can do it all and do it as well as the 1911. Tacital? add a rail and night sights. Defense? Dehorned compact 1911's abound. Target? Take your pick. Competion? Ditto. 2nd place goes to Sig. As for plastic guns, you can keep em. Make mine metal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Yeah..I take a if it aint broke don't fix it attitude when it comes to the 1911. Sure there are some changes from the old days till now but the design as a whole is sound. If it wasn't then people wouldn't keep buying them. I don't have anything against more modern designs. I have owned several over the years. I don't see most of them any better and I do trust my life to my 1911's. 

I guess to each their own. I don't trash people that are fans of any particular guns. And I don't like when people try and say my choice in guns is wrong. A 1911 has saved my life on more than one occasion. I hope no matter what people carry that they have the same track record with whatever their choice is. We don't usually get second chances when/if the time comes that someone needs their gun. I honestly hope any of you never need your guns. It is not fun at all when you do.


----------



## Mike Barham

zhurdan said:


> Ohhh right... I forgot, our pick up trucks, and mullets. Goes right along with our biscuits and gravy. In fact, some special forces use the 1911's, as do SRT teams in the States. The reason the military went with 9mm was for weight to quantity of ammo ratio's as well as supply line concerns. I think it had very little to do with the fact that the 1911 was "unreliable". If it were the case, they would have chosen the HK45 during their trials, but they didn't, because it was about what I mentioned, supply line and weight to qty of ammo ratio.


That's not entirely accurate. The JSSAP trials that resulted in the M9 were instituted for many reasons.

The first was that the 1911s then in service were wearing out, the last batch having been purchased shortly after WWII.

Second was ammo compatibility with NATO countries, as the STANAGs (standardization agreements) required.

Third was a desire for a lighter-recoiling pistol for troops who are/were inexperienced with pistols, who complained that the 1911 kicked too hard.

Fourth was a desire for a pistol more reliable than the 1911. The 1911s used for comparison in the JSSAP trials were _markedly_ less reliable than the modern pistols entered in the competition. IIRC, the 1911s had something like 500 mean rounds before failure, while the modern pistols were well into the thousands or tens of thousands.

Fifth was a desire for a DA pistol with a decocker, as the 1911 was found to be less safe in the hands of inexperienced troops, leading to many NDs.

Sixth was a desire for a high-capacity pistol, to give inexperienced troops more chances to hit the enemy.

Neither the HK45 nor the Mk 23 nor the USP existed during the original JSSAP trials. At the time, I believe the only HK .45 pistol available was the P9S, which met few of the JSSAP criteria.

All that said, a reliable 1911 is a very fine fighting pistol. It's just that the chances of getting a reliable one are considerably less than getting a reliable modern pistol.


----------



## VegasEgo

*1911*

But I don't think Ill be doing what those test are stating. I wont be crawling through mud, than freezing my gun all while shooting and reloaded.. lol just saying.

On a side note... Here are my 1911's


----------



## Slowfire

Delta Force said:


> I have three Colt 1911's.I have a 38 Super/9mm a 10mm and a 45.


I own several manufacturers. Don't foret the .38 Super, .22 and .40 calibers.


----------



## VAMarine

Currently I have 5, but I've _had over_ dozen.

I'm down a Colt, so I've been looking at older Commanders, but think it's going to have to wait a while.


----------



## ratrodfink

I currently own a Wilson Combat KZ45 Compact.


----------



## oak1971

My Les Baer/Harrison Custom and Dan Wesson Valor.


----------



## Wandering Man

oak1971 said:


> My Les Baer and Sig P220 elite stainless with night sights and SRT trigger.


:drooling: :drooling:

Very nice.

WM


----------



## oak1971

Thanks WM. I took both to the range today. I had a blast. The Sig is shoots great groups for a combat gun. The Baer was really shredding the bullseye.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

oak1971 said:


> Thanks WM. I took both to the range today. I had a blast. The Sig is shoots great groups for a combat gun. The Baer was really shredding the bullseye.:mrgreen:


There's nothing (well, very few things) more satisfying than a paper target with a large jagged hole put in it by your gun!

:smt023

WM


----------



## tekhead1219

Wandering Man said:


> There's nothing (well, very few things) more satisfying than a paper target with a large jagged hole put in it by your gun!
> 
> :smt023
> 
> WM


As long as you're the one making the jagged holes and not your buddy outshooting you with your gun.:anim_lol:


----------



## Phalanx1

*1911*

I have two, one for targets (Springfield) one for daily carry (Kimber Tactical Ultra) and the best thing is the wife bought both of them for anniversary gifts! All I need is a dog and life is perfect-


----------



## tekhead1219

Phalanx1 said:


> All I need is a dog and life is perfect-


Chihuahua...:anim_lol:


----------



## oak1971

Wandering Man said:


> There's nothing (well, very few things) more satisfying than a paper target with a large jagged hole put in it by your gun!
> 
> :smt023
> 
> WM


Amen!


----------



## Redseal

A Springfield Stainless loaded 45, a Springfield EMP 9 MM....and I used to own a Kimber Ultra Aegis 9 MM... that I still am beating myself up for selling.:smt088


----------



## mathewsman

colt defender


----------



## stetson

I own a Springfield Hi cap loaded 1911.Only steel handgun I own.


----------



## B Brazier

VegasEgo said:


> But I don't think Ill be doing what those test are stating. I wont be crawling through mud, than freezing my gun all while shooting and reloaded.. lol just saying.
> 
> On a side note... Here are my 1911's


Where are the grips on your Kimbers from?

I just added a Para GI Expert to my collection


----------



## YFZsandrider

Just one to the guy who earlier said the 1911 is a dying breed. My first 2 handguns were poly(XD and Kahr P9), but after shooting a 1911, that was it for me, I just love everything about them. I guess like our old trucks, they'll be around forever. A superior design never dies. Good cars though they might be, how many Honda Civics you gonna see on the road in 40 years?

Besides, what poly guns look this sexy?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

YFZsandrider said:


> Just one to the guy who earlier said the 1911 is a dying breed. My first 2 handguns were poly(XD and Kahr P9), but after shooting a 1911, that was it for me, I just love everything about them. I guess like our old trucks, they'll be around forever. A superior design never dies. Good cars though they might be, how many Honda Civics you gonna see on the road in 40 years?
> 
> Besides, what poly guns look this sexy?


No one is gonna say it any better than that :smt023 I'll keep my old outdated 1911's


----------



## crinko

I have 2 a Charles Daly and a Para Ordnance GI Expert both were winners from local gun bashes and paid 3 bucks for each winning ticket


----------



## slodsm

That's just not even right, I now don't like you very much hahaha.

I have one, like it so much I think I will have to go get another.


----------



## ECHOONE

You just can beat the over all beauty,reliability,accuaracy and dependability of the 1911! I'm old School give me my 5" . It was good enough for me in the Nam it's good enough for any need I have here and now!


----------



## Spazz

inherited my father's Colt 1911, definitely buying one of my own.


----------



## J.R.

CURRENET LINEUP:










S.A. 5" G.I.
S.A. MIL-SPEC CHAMPION 4-1/4"
Colt S.S. ENHACNCED OFFICER'S 3-1/2"

Love 'em all

J.R.


----------



## AgentV3

Only have just the one, Springfield M1911-A1 Loaded, with tritium night sights:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Gotta love a Springer:smt023


----------



## dances with guns

i've got a springfield armory champion operator and a parausa gi expert. both are tack drivers and feed all :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

Some very pretty guns in this post (I wish I could figure out how to post my pictures) 

I'm down to two .45's right now .

I own a Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Tide Laser Grips (that I really like ) and a S&W 4516.

but I had others - I like them all 


:smt1099


----------



## nosreme

Inherited my Dad's Singer-made Colt 1911 in 1981. Didn't want the hassle involved with taking it with me as I moved around in the AF...and didn't know what it would eventually be worth so sold it for $200. Am making up for lost time now--acquisitions as well as range time with a Nighthawk Talon, pair of Colt 01918 WWI replicas which I doubt I'll ever shoot, a current Series 70 Colt 1911, and one of the new Colt Rail Guns. While I'm sure I'll eventually add a Wilson, Ed Brown, or another Nighthawk (particularly with a 4" or 4.5" barrel), there's something absolutely addictive about Colts.


----------



## tateb24

You can't go wrong with a single stack 45 acp, that is heavy. 1911s are tried and true pistols, worked for the American GI in WWII and will still work for many USMC units today.


----------



## Bald1

Guess this amounts to more than one :smt082


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

I love mine. It's my first one. 

Dad had some years ago, but they were not in his collection when he passed away.
He was a navigator on C-130's and he carried one. It was not issued, but those guys bent a lot of rules.


----------



## mnhntr

Heres my STI Lawman


----------



## beretta-neo

Very nice STI!


----------



## boostin20

This is my first one:


----------



## oak1971

oak1971 said:


> My Les Baer/Harrison Custom and Dan Wesson Valor.


bump for new pics.


----------



## kevinm783

The first Kimber I bought, Tactical Custom II








My second, Kimber Eclipse Pro II








...any my EDC, Ultra Crimson Carry II









...and I'm looking at adding more


----------



## kevinm783

Crap...how do you get the pics to load correctly? I can't figure it out.


----------



## kevinm783

Let's try this again...


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce

Hi all:

My name is 1911/W_HotSauce and I have a problem with 1911s.

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen.


----------



## dondavis3

:smt082:smt082

:smt033


----------



## mdripley

I just have one, a SA Milspec for the last 9 years, it has gotten better with age.


----------



## Bgreg

I'm new to the 1911 family but have quickly become a major fan. Here's mine. Not as fancy as some shown here be she's mine..


----------



## johnmed3

JONSCH said:


> havent even the americans stopped using these 1911 guns in war? They are just a collectors item and target competion now. I dont even think police use them pretty much anywhere? way more jams than HK, glock,etc. you cant trust your life on them compared to what else is out here now. they had a good run though and I know alot of people still like them like alot of people like their revolvers and pickup trucks!!


The only real reason the US armed forces went to the 9mm was to standardize with NATO. HA NATO like they ever did any thing for US!

WE went from the best damn combat handgun ever devised by the human mind (god bless John Mosses Browning) and the best round to the puny

9mm and the Beretta M9! Outdated my foot :twisted: !!!


----------



## riggergreg

*Many over the years...*

But only three right now

STI Guardian









Kimber Pre seies II Compact and Colt Defender


----------



## hogger129

Springfield Armory 1911-A1 Loaded .45ACP

Plan to get more 1911s once I find my own place. (Live with anti-gun parents who keep telling me I don't need more guns).










Had a Rock Island Armory 1911-A1 .45ACP before, but was forced to sell it.


----------



## hogger129

JONSCH said:


> havent even the americans stopped using these 1911 guns in war? They are just a collectors item and target competion now. I dont even think police use them pretty much anywhere? way more jams than HK, glock,etc. you cant trust your life on them compared to what else is out here now. they had a good run though and I know alot of people still like them like alot of people like their revolvers and pickup trucks!!


Some military still use 1911s. There are police departments that use 1911s (Such as the LAPD that carries the Kimber). Some SWAT teams use 1911s. Springfield Armory sells a 1911 that is near identical to the one used by the FBI. I think that's the TRP Operator. No they're still in use by lots of people more than just for sport and/or collecting.

And hey, 1911s ARE reliable. They never had the same problems as the Berettas did. Only guns that measure up to a 1911 in my opinion are the H&K's.


----------



## Moss Man

I just jumped on board the 1911 train this week, it should be in my hands by friday. Springfield Armory Parkerized Loaded 45 ACP. Once I shot and handled a couple 1911's, I knew I had to have one. Once I started looking around at the different 1911's that are popular, I know I will certainly own several when finances allow.

Not mine,but just like it;


----------



## ozzie9

*My 1911s*

Well ya, I guess I got a few , to wit;

Springfield TRP operator
Springfield TRP
Springfield micro compact
Kimber raptor 2
kimber eclipse pro target
kimber rimfire target
colt lightwgt. officer
taurus pt 1911 ________Ozzie9__NRA life patron member______


----------



## jessemachone

Springfirld TRP operator for me (half rail) More 1911's to come in the future.


----------



## bac1023

Here's a few from my humble collection.

Colt National Match










Kimber Super Match II










Les Baer Concept V










Valtro 1998A1










Fusion Commander Elite


----------



## Kharuger

WOW!... Great collection and photography. Best .45 candy I've seen on the net yet. Thanks & Kudos.


----------



## buck-boost

Here is just two of mine and the third is close enough...:mrgreen:


----------



## sig225

At one time I had three 1911's ... but keeping the best for last, I currently have the Ed Brown MAS 1911 beauty ... :smt1099

:watching:


----------



## ksblazer

1911's are my favorite style of handguns. I own several of them.:mrgreen:


----------



## hundojoe

Kimber Pro TLE II
Rock Island Armory 
and a new this weekend Chippewa Firearms 1911-22


----------



## bac1023




----------



## crazy charlie

michael t said:


> I own 3 a 1941 Colt USGI shipped from factory Aug.1941
> a 1972Colt Combat Commander I bought new in Denver in mar 1972
> and my last is a Colt stainless 1995 Combat Commander . I picked up couple months ago Had a springer on Lay a way I walk in and saw the Commander. I will talk a good used Colt any day over a new Springfield .
> I also have a Colt Mustang if you count it a mini 1911


I guess you could count the Mustang about half.


----------



## Map

I've got a loaded champion size. I love it.


----------



## 3strokes

Do GSG 1911s (.22 cal LR) count?:smt1099

Sorry couldn't find a Canadian Flag Smiley


----------



## 3strokes

Did you say "fiends" or "friends" ?:smt083


----------



## tymekeeper

Yes, for me the .22 cal. 1911's certainly do count! I have a Colt Ace made in the 1940's and a Colt conversion
unit on a Colt series 80 frame. I love to shoot them both and at least one goes to the range with me every
time I go.

I have two .45's custom-built on Essex frames using mostly Colt parts and wrap-around rubber grips. My
other one is a military surplus Remington-Rand from the 1940's. This last one was an interesting purchase, 
I bought it through NRA's DCM program back in 1962. I just dug out the old receipt, it was shipped from the
Tex-Arkana Arsenal for the reasonable price of $12.50 plus postage totalling $18.00! I sure wish I'd kept the
box for that one! It's in great condition except for a little holster wear and I shoot it very little these days.


----------



## Lateck

Just picked up my first 1911 today. A Ruger SR1911!
Great shooting gun! 


Lateck,


----------



## silverctr

I think I'm the only one that has a Llama Especial 1911.


----------



## rvehock

My first 1911 - Rock Island Armory M1911-A1FS - On a tight budget so got it for $350:


----------



## usmcj

1911's are my favorite handguns.

Left to right, my Kimbers, Colts, then the Dan Wesson's, and Sigs..... Easy to see why the platform has been popular for over 100 years....


----------



## Cat

I see you have one of the bad boy Colt's 
Colt National Match


----------



## usmcj

Me? If you mean me, I don't have a Nat'l Match... I have a Series 70, and a Commander. Nice guns, but I prefer my Dan Wesson's to the Colts. It's a personal preference, of course.

pic test... http://personal.swayzee.com/jayb/Commander.jpg
http://personal.swayzee.com/jayb/1911ser70.jpg


----------



## jtguns

2 colt Nat Match, blue and SS, 1 Detonics old Seattle model, and OLD civilian 1911 made 1925 by the serial number.
Shoot Safe JT


----------



## thndrchiken

I only have one at this point, Springfield Ultra Compact, it's one of my favorite carry guns.


----------



## SaltyD




----------



## JerryMac

MK IV series 70 Gold Cup / NIB. never fired, a combat commander, Colt SS defender..... long story on gold cup, but since it has never been fired will keep it that way, pass it down, to my son....


----------



## Raymond

I have 2....Kimber Crimson Carry II and Covert II....love'm


----------



## Sgt Riggs

I have a Colt ANVIII Anniversary 1911, a 1918 Government issue 1911, and I just picked up the Para USA Expert in SS...


----------



## pic

bac1023 said:


>


oh my


----------



## 1911fan

Got a kimber custom II for home defense, compensated barrel for target shooting, kimber 22 conversion kit for plinking, and the Clark 460 Rowland for hunting. What else do you need. If I only could own one gun it is definitely the 1911.


----------



## Nlmadog

45 ACP'S :Colt Gold Cup Colt, Gold Cup National Match,Sig Sauer TTT,Ed Brown Exeutive Carry
40 mm : Browning Hi Power
9 mm : Browning Hi Power, S & W 559, Dan Wesson Guardian
22 : Sig Sauer 1911
Maybe a new Colt Commander XSE
One Tupperware Gun : S & W Shield 9 mm.
I like 1911's,got the best wheel guns too


----------



## Bigbites

I shot one for the first time this weekend and loved it..


----------



## hud35500

I have 2 Colts, one is a Series 70 Mk.4 made in 1972, but I'm really enjoying the Sig 1911. It just feels right.


----------



## pic

Nice sig, notice any difference between the colt n sig?


----------



## paratrooper

Damn.....some of you really, really like the 1911's. :smt119


----------



## rex

Hard not to,about the only other popular gun that lasted this long and still (well,built right) works great is the Colt SAA.Everything else is offspring.


----------



## BigCityChief

I have a Ruger SR 1911 CMD and a Remington R1 - really enjoy both of them. A Colt is next.


----------



## Kutz

Only 5 so far.


----------



## Haas

Top Gun Supply said:


> I own several 1911's and it is one of my favorite platforms. They are a lot of fun to modify and carry very well.


I'm a bit new at this, so I have to ask, what is that first picture? I can't read it at the angle it's at. It's a very pretty piece.


----------



## jdeere9750

Haas said:


> I'm a bit new at this, so I have to ask, what is that first picture? I can't read it at the angle it's at. It's a very pretty piece.


Looks like a Colt Series 70 Government Model to me, with a few mods. Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## chuckscap

Only two, just bought the second (Springfield Professional). It should show up later on this week.


----------



## MLB

Took me a while, but I recently got some skin in the game with a Ruger:










field stripped it










...and decided to take it apart










Works like a charm. I've always admired the design.


----------



## RegasAZ

Love my Para 14-45 SS - Looking forward to getting an Black Ops Recon to keep it company.


----------



## jbstarr2

I own one of the original model 1911s made for WWI. It was manufactured in 1915, used by my grandfather in WWI, and is still in excellent, fully functioning condition. It's a family heirloom that will be passed on to my daughter who also loves to shoot it.


----------



## jumperj

I feel like a Volkswagon owner at a Cadillac convention. I have a GSG 1911-22 and a Rock Island 9mm 1911 Tac. Lot of nice beauties here. If I may be so bold, here's my Rock


----------



## HDKorp

Para Ordnance 1911 GI 45 Stainless









Coke and smoke!


----------



## KampfJaeger

I've always wanted a long slide. You don't see them around much.

newest addition in .45


----------



## KampfJaeger

Thanks bac1023. It's always nice to know there is someone else out there who has a more acute problem with the accumulation firearms.


----------



## hammer1

I have a nighthawk GRP, a early model kimber custom, and my great uncles 1916 vintage, 1911. He brought it back with him after WWI, he thought quite highly of it. I think quite highly of it now. I still have the 21 rounds that were in its 3 mags.


----------



## BigCityChief

Some of my 1911's:


----------



## desertman

I have four Kimber Supper carry pro, Kimber RCP ii, Detonics Combat Master, Colt. Love 'em all but the Detonics is my favorite.


----------



## spooler41

I'm new to the 1911 club, I waited 60 years to get my first. I am now the proud owner of a Rock Island MS1911A1. The only time I ever fired 
a 1911 was when I was about 14 years old, and as I remembered it was heavy,hard to handle and really loud. Well after all this time I decided 
to try one out again so as a birthday present to my self I ordered the RIA 1911. Now I kicking my self for waiting so long, this gun is" So nice "
I'm really impressed with it, I ran a box of shells through it with out a problem . It's got a smooth easy trigger ,light recoil and preformed 
flawlessly . Needless to say I a very happy old guy now, this one is a keeper.

.....................Jack


----------



## dondavis3

@ spooler 41

You got a great gun - congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper

I'm not a real big fan of the 1911 platform.

But, I do have two. A Ruger SR1911 and a Para-Ord. P-1445-Limited. I do prefer the double-stack magazine models.


----------



## Kilibreaux

I own a 1970's era COLT series 70, a 1980's era Randall Model C, TWO "home built" 5" with beavertail grip safeties, Ed Brown Hardcore parts, Chip McCormick hammer/sears, and SS frames I milled out myself. Just picked up a RIA 1911 GI that is one amazing piece of equipment! I have another RIA .38 Super and a RIA Hard Chromed 1911 Tactical on layaway that will be "home" soon.


----------



## MitchellB

Gotta' change my vote now!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigCityChief

Some more of my 1911's


----------



## BigCityChief

And a few more


----------



## BigCityChief

My American Classic Commander


----------



## Ronin5555

I own a Colt Gold Cup Series 70 that I have used for Combat shooting and Pins. Had it throated and a trigger job. Great weapon. I was shooting this before all the options that people have today. It would be tough to try and make a decision on which one now as there are so many choices.


----------



## BigCityChief

My Colt Government Model


----------



## GCBHM

OutsiderXD said:


> I own 0ne: GI 4" love it !
> Who else?


I've owned a few over the years, but I think my absolute favorite was the Colt Series 70 5". Beautiful weapon, superb ergonomics and handling. Very accurate and dependable. I think that might me my next 1911 as I rebuild my collection.


----------



## BigCityChief

My Rock Island Armory Tactical in .45 ACP


----------



## jeager106

4 Kimbers, an R.I.A. .45 an R.I.A. 9mm and a Colt G.C. Trophy.
Looking hard a Rugers entry into 1911 land.


----------



## MoMan

I have a Kimber Stainless, Custom Target II: 







[/URL][/IMG]
and a Ruger SR1911CMD:







[/URL][/IMG]
Both GREAT handguns. I've had the Kimber for a while, and bought the Ruger about a year ago. Not disappointed with either! Been accurate and they love my reloads!!

MO


----------



## AjayTaylor

My Brother just gave me two Series 70's yesterday. An Accurized Colt .45 and a Colt .38 Super. Quite a birthday for me. I oughta' turn 57 more often!


----------



## Sgt Riggs

My Kimber Raptor Pro with new grips. VZ Hyena Brown Operators....


----------



## AjayTaylor

I have two original Colt Series 70's, a mint, unfired .38 Super, and a .45 that was worked over by a Fort Bragg Armorer. It's mint other than hand-stippling on the front strap and a National Match Barrel.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

One Model of 1911, one Model 1911A1, and two of the new "Series-70 repro" Government Models (one blued, one stainless). Love them all!


----------



## lewwallace

Dan Wesson CZ-USA, CBob,10mm, last batch 2009. IMHO finest made production gun in the 1911 format. Sweet and carriable!!


----------



## dakota1911

I do have more than a few. One reason I am a member of 1911 addicts.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

My SA champion loaded.








With Herret's diamond checkered grip panels.


----------



## boatdoc173

I am now officially a HUGE fan. never go to the range without one 1911.
my wife was the one who wanted one. Now we have them in .45 acp and 9mm. LOVE them. The only guns I shoot as well as the 1911 is the Walther PPQ and my H+Ks(P30, VP9). just saying


just added S+W E series (used) . cannot wait to use it!!!!


----------



## DLYskes1976

while i just recently picked up my Sig Sauer Scorpion carry , i use it as my EDC now, instead of my Taurus pt 111 9mm.. i'm contemplating getting a 3inch 1911 platform as a backup.. but i'd like to pick up the Sig Nightmare though...... grrrrrrr i hate making decisions lol......


----------



## 1911crazy

Number of 1911a1's doesn't matter. A bakers dozen would be nice but in far from that.


----------



## BigCityChief

1911-ish and a great little pistol

Kimber MicroRaptor .380 ACP


----------



## BigCityChief

Just picked up my Nighthawk Custom .45 today.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I'm surprised that I didn't post a picture of my 1911.


----------



## drec

I have a Rock Island Armory 1911 Ultra 9mm. It is an awesome gun.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Here's a few of mine for now!


----------



## ifithitu

I own these three 1911's RIA,.SA,Kimber.:smt1099


----------



## Blackhawkman

I have this Colt's Navy 1911 made in 1944. It has new internals and I shoot it occaisionally. I wish I could own more 1911's. Colt's and SA's, RIA and Ruger. I want a new Colt 1911 in 10mm, Delta Elite. I'm droolin. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief

Bought a new Kimber today in 9MM:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

